# Trixie has an irregular heart beat



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

I took Trixie into the vet on tuesday because she had been scratching at her ears and the area around her eye was red and irritated (not the eye itself, though). That turned out to be nothing too serious- probably just a contact allergy or irritant since no ear mites or infection were found.
I also had her T4 retested since the vet noticed an irregular heartbeat (which can sometimes be caused by elevated T4 hormones). Her lungs sounded fine.

It turns out that her T4 levels are within the normal range, so the hyperthyroidism is not the cause of the irregular heartbeat. This is also the 2nd time that an irregular heartbeat has been noticed. The first time was a few months ago when her T4 levels were a bit high. At her recheck appointment several weeks later the vet said that her heart sounded good.
Both times the irregularity was noticed, she was extremely nervous, so I'm sure that has something to do with it.

I am wondering what I should do about this. Her long time vet that was first to notice the irregular beat suggested that if it doesn't clear up after re-regulating her medication, there were some drugs that could help.
The vet she saw on Tuesday suggested something about being referred to a cardiologist so they could do more tests, an ultrasound, etc.
I'm wondering if its really necessary to do a bunch of tests instead of going straight to medication. I know it would be a good idea, but I really can not afford all of that right now.
I'm thinking I should call and talk to her previous vet, to see if he can suggest anything, but I'm hoping someone here can offer some advice as well. Anyone ever have to deal with this?


----------



## katwill10 (Jan 25, 2007)

Nell,

When you say irregular heartbeat, do you mean a heart murmur? I can (and will) advise you on a heart murmur, but didn't want to give you useless information if your cat has something else... 

Karie and crew


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

By irregular heart beat, you mean he has a murmur? If so, do you know what grade they think it is?


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

"Great minds..."


----------



## katwill10 (Jan 25, 2007)

I thought I double-posted for a second, LOL! 

Karie and crew


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

no, not a heart murmur. Neither vet said anything about that. I believe with a heart murmur the beat is regular but sort of a background swishing noise can be heard, right? If I'm right about that, then thats not what Trixie has.

The beat is irregular, meaning that it is not the constant thump-thump, thump-thump that it should be, but rapidly changes and sometimes seems to skip a beat... 

I hope that makes sense.


----------



## katwill10 (Jan 25, 2007)

That does make sense. One thing I was going to say about heart murmurs might still apply to cat with an irregular heartbeat... 

In order for my cat (who had a heart murmur) to get the proper dose of medication, my vet needed to get an idea of what her heart looked like (heart murmurs can cause the heart wall to thicken and enlarge, which medicine works to prevent), which required an ultrasound. So perhaps the same might be necessary in Trixie's case? Just a thought.

Karie and crew


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Personally, I would not give the medication unless it were absolutely necessary. Therefore, I'd run the tests. It seems to me though, if it's just an irregular heartbeat wouldn't an EKG show an awful lot? Maybe an ultrasound wouldn't be necessary depending on what that showed. I'm just asking out loud though, but I'd ask the vet. They aren't as expensive.
I wish I could help more but I've only delt with a murmur and I don't really know what the difference is other than a swishy sound verses a skipped beat.
Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

It could just be stress. It's amazing what effects it can have.

One of my favorite cases ever was an female tabby, probably 8 or 9 years old, just in for a checkup--but she had BOTH a murmur AND an irregular heartbeat (arrhythmia). I mean, really irregular. Thump thump thump....thump.........thump.........thump thump....I was freaking--I thought she might just keel over on the table! I was filling out the referral to the cardiologist and apologizing to the owner about having to drive across town, but she said of the cat "Oh, she LOVES the car, nothing she likes more than going for a ride." I said, "Oh, really?" Hmm. I had her put the cat in the car, drive around the block, and park back at the clinic. I got in the back seat with the cat and listened to her heart there. It was absolutely, completely, perfectly, 100% normal. 

So the stress of a vet visit can surely do it. Why don't you pick up a cheap stethoscope and listen to her at home? Your vet can tell you what to listen for. If she's normal outside the vet's office, you're golden.

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

okay, I will talk to the vets about listening to her heart at home. Hopefully its just the stress of the vet visit that caused it.
so where can I find a cheap stethoscope?

If I can still hear the irregularity when I listen, then I'll see about getting the EKG and ultrasound.

Here's another question-
If it is just caused by the stress of going to the vet, does that itself pose a risk? Do I have to worry that she might get so stressed out she'd cause herself to have a heart attack or something?


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

No, no worries, cats don't have heart attacks! 

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------

